# [OFFICIAL]Moon Mason thread



## CokeFloat (Jun 14, 2010)

*Name*: Mason Moon Moorhouse
*Hangul*: 문 메이슨
*Birthdate*: March 21, 2007
*Birthplace*: South Korea
*Gender*: Male
*Blood Type*: O
*Occupation*: Model, Movie Star
*Trademark*: smiling and gurgling when there is a lot of people
*Favorite Foods*: Unbecoming of his polished appearance, he likes poprice and uncooked ramen
*Hobby*: Throwing a ball and picking up stuff when it looks messy
*Points of appeal*: Pigtail on top of his head to appear cute and awkward wink

You are welcome to share pictures and comments about him. Hehe.


----------



## Roy (Jun 14, 2010)

What          ?


----------



## Misha-San (Jun 15, 2010)

He is so cute I just wanna hug him. 
I loved the movie Baby and Me <3


----------

